# Tornado Red MK4 Golf R32



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
Well I got home from work on Friday @1.30 and decided to give the R32 a bit of a spruce up.
What started out as a quick clean turned into a 10hour session spread over 2 days.
Process was:
Wash with 2 bucket method
Clayed
polished
washed again
first coat of Wax
Second coat of wax.

Pretty please the way it turned out, hope you like!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

good stuff looking nice


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice deep glossy finish there  much prefer these to the current ones


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

by far my favourite shape golf, looks great mate well done


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Best car ever... not that i'm biaised


Looking proper mint there... i need t get my finger out!!!!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice R32 indeed :thumb:


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys, yea I was pleased with the way it came out


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet looking ride, Great Work!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice results on a nice looking motor. I take it you did the polishing by hand? What polish and wax did you use?


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Best version looks great


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Nice results on a nice looking motor. I take it you did the polishing by hand? What polish and wax did you use?


Yea all by hand fella.

I used Autoglym polish and Meguirs stage 3 carnuba wax


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cossieian said:


> Yea all by hand fella.
> 
> I used Autoglym polish and Meguirs stage 3 carnuba wax


Impressive, looks to have a great depth shine to it and also my favourite shaped Golf..........:thumb:


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

You don't see many red .:R's about, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

joshm said:


> You don't see many red .:R's about, looks stunning :thumb:


1 of 44


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice, dont see many R32s in this colour.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks a lot better! very glossy


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looking good fella. Good to see a R32oc member here. I'm Wrk_in_progress :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish.:thumb:


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice. Cant beat red when its polished up


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you over on gtini.com or did you recently sell or maybe recently bought it???

Reg looks familiar...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - lovely finish on the Red :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great.

Never seen one in red before


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

golf548 said:


> Are you over on gtini.com or did you recently sell or maybe recently bought it???
> 
> Reg looks familiar...


Yea I am, got it a couple months back.

Thanks again guys for all the great words


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

cossieian said:


> Yea all by hand fella.
> 
> I used Autoglym polish and Meguirs stage 3 carnuba wax


That is one sort after car and you've done a cracking job with it. Congrats on it being one of the very best SWIMMING POOL DEEP red finishes i've seen.

What autoglym product did yo use? I've a red car and will aim to replicate the finish you've achieved, and 'by hand'.

Pour this man a drink.:thumb: Sweet finish.

Richard.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice, lots of wetness on that, well done.


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Not jealous at all 

Got a mk5 but da mk4 is my fave shape golf to be honest.
Lovely car and great finish too. Your arm must be killing ya lad :lol:


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

fethead said:


> That is one sort after car and you've done a cracking job with it. Congrats on it being one of the very best SWIMMING POOL DEEP red finishes i've seen.
> 
> What autoglym product did yo use? I've a red car and will aim to replicate the finish you've achieved, and 'by hand'.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much fella, much appreciated.
I used Autoglym super Resin Polish, I know some guys on here use probably a lot better products, bit I've been using it for years and can't complain.

Good luck


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Dannymct said:


> Not jealous at all
> 
> Got a mk5 but da mk4 is my fave shape golf to be honest.
> Lovely car and great finish too. Your arm must be killing ya lad :lol:


Really is buddy, couldn't do much in work on Monday, not that I ever do anyway lol.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Great work. Lovely and wet looking :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

mmmm thats gorgeous! :argie:

for some reason i only like the mk4's in R32 form


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice colour !!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks superb in red!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Never knew you got red MK4 R32s. Always thought they were blue or silver. Every days a school day!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

AWESOME...Best colour nice wet finish:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

cossieian said:


> Thanks very much fella, much appreciated.
> I used Autoglym super Resin Polish, I know some guys on here use probably a lot better products, bit I've been using it for years and can't complain.
> 
> Good luck


I did my Swift yesterday with srp and egp.............wow!!!!:thumb:


----------

